# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Online booking of Bhubaneswar hotels + Free Cancellation

## mano133

Are you worried about booking of Bhubaneswar hotels online because you might have to cancel your booking for unforeseen reason? You can stop worrying about cancellation fees. At .com, we understand that sometimes you need to cancel your bookings. .com does not charge any cancellation fees if you cancel at least 2 days in advance (and 7 days in advance for peak season). You can use the advance payment for another future booking anytime within the next 1 year. So book your good hotels needs for Bhubaneswar at .com and relax with a no fee cancellation policy. 




hotels in Bhubaneswar

----------


## Sam Ian

this post amazing.

----------


## oliver721

Really helpful

----------


## tommathur

Nice post 
please keep postings like this

----------


## Urkofobra

There are quite a few companies where you can immediately book both flights and a hotel room. For example, I discovered the OneTravel website for myself https://onetravel.pissedconsumer.com/review.html . It is very convenient to use it. I don't fly so often, but I still use only it.

----------

